# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  قصيده ((قالت بدو))

## wabsh

*قالت: بدو*
*صدت وقالتها بقرف*
*بنت الأكابر والترف*
*متكبره متعاليه*
*يعني بدوي يقعد طرف*
*والمعنى دون المستوى*
*ماحنا وياها سوى*
*حنا بنظرها من نكون*
*ريشه يطيرها الهوى*
*بمفهومها حنا: عدد*
*رقم ولا اكثر بعد*
*يعني مجرد تكمله*
*والا اهي اصل البلد*
*قالت : بدو*
*يعني صفر على الشمال*
*هذا على احسن احتمال*
*قلت:أي نعم*
*حنا بدو*
*حنا عما عين العدو*
*حنا البداوه طبعنا*
*واهل الوفا هم ربعنا*
*حنا بدو*
*اصل وفصل*
*حنا بداوتنا الاصل*
*ماهي بداوة تليفزيون*
*والا مسلسل اردني*
*بس بدوي بالمكرفون*
*ولا هد سيفه ينثني*
*حنا بداوتنا تراث*
*من جيل لا جيل انتقل*
*بالقمه حنا مو اقل*
*ماهم بدو* 
*بيت السدو*
*حنا بدو*
*حنا معاني ساميه*
*نروي السيوف الضاميه*
*نرد المنايا ما نهاب*
*لو هي سعاير حاميه*
*حنا بدو*
*صعبين ونحب الصعب*
*اهل الخشونه والتعب*
*حنا يميزنا الوضوح*
*واذ اكرهنا ما نحب*
*حنا بدو*
*حنا البداوه عيدنا*
*ما ناكل الاصيدنا*
*مانعيش عالة مجتمع*
*نموت مانمد ايدنا*
*حنا بدو*
*حنا البداوه ... بدمنا*
*مانسمي احد عمنا*
*حتى ولو منهو يكون*
*لو هو زعل ماهمنا*
*ياتارسه وجهك صبغ*
*ياتارسه عينك شدو*
*حنا بدو*
*حنا بداوتنا شيم*
*دين وقيم*
*طيب وظفر*
*ومعنى كبير*
*يعني التمسك بالجذور*
*ماهو التخلف والجهل*
*ولا بعد حب الظهور*
*ولا التنكر للاهل*
*حنا بدو*
*حنا بداوتنا شمم*
*فعل وكرم*
*مبدأ حضارات الامم*
*حنا القمم*
*ولنا الفخر*
*لو عشنا ببيوت شعر*
*عيشة ألم عيشة فقر*
*عيشه تعلمنا الصبر*
*مانحسب ايام الشهر*
*مانقترض*
*نشرب من الماي الهماج*
*نكحل نواظرنا بعجاج*
*ساعات مانلقى ذرا*
*يكفي نتلحف بالنجوم*
*وفراشنا رمل الثرا*
*وسراجنا نور القمر*
*لامن ظهر*
*نومن بقضانا والقدر*
*ماهو كسل*
*والا نعيش بلا امل*
*نملك طموح علم وعمل*
*ونرعى الابل*
*ونرعى الغنم*
*ونعزف من الوانه نغم*
*ونتابع اخبار المطر*
*وندور الروض الخضر*
*نسري ورا*
*برق سرا*
*ولا نتراجع للورا*
*نبحث عن المرعى العشيب*
*ومن شعيب اليا شعيب*
*مانستقر*
*عنواننا كل الديار*
*تجوالنا ليل ونهار*
*وهذي حياة الباديه*
*سنه ربيع*
*سنه دهر*
*ورغم الفقر*
*نخاف من قولة افا*
*ونتعب ورا قولة نعم*
*ونعيش عالين الهمم*
*نرعى الذمم*
*ناخذ من الصحرا الهدو*
*لأنا بدو*
*يا تارسه وجهك صبغ*
*يا تارسه وجهك شدو*
*ياللي تقولين بدوي*
*عزمي قوي*
*يبدا نهاري بالصلاه*
*واصارع امواج الحياه*
*محافظ على الخمس الفروض*
*واضح ولا احب الغموض*
*ماالتوي*
*لاني بدوي*
*متمسك باصالتي*
*ولا اغير لهجتي*
*انا بدوي*
*في فزعتي في جلستي*
*في كلمتي في نخوتي*
*حتى عقالي ولبستي*
*ولو قلتي عني فوضوي*
*ماهمني*
*بالحيل يابنت بدوي*
*ويسرني*
*اعرف زين من انت ومن انا*
*ويكفينا نعرف بعضنا*
*والفرق واضح بيننا*
*انتي مثل عمر الزهور*
*مالك عمر*
*شهرين ويجيها الجفاف*
*وتندثر*
*وتصبح الوانك باهته*
*وانا جذوري ثابته*
*ياتارسه وجهك صبغ*
*ياتارسه عينك شدو*
*حنا بدو*
*حنا عما عين العدو*
*كنا ولا زلنا بدو*
*وبنموت هم واحنا بدو*

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك ألف عافيه
عذراً تنقل للقسم المناسب
تحياتي لك

----------


## wabsh

شكرا علمرور

----------


## القلب الدافئ..

يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــوو
 الله يعطيك العافيه...

----------


## باقة ورد

يسلموووووووووووووووووو 
اله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

